# New displays from nuvision



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

NuVision To Release New Line of LCD HDTVs With Lucidium FX5 Series


* May 5, 2009


NuVision is expanding its product line with the release of the all-new Lucidium FX5 Series. The Lucidium FX5 Series combines proprietary Film Times Five (FX5) and Frame Forward Motion (FFM) technologies to create a true 120Hz picture. The 42 inch display will ship in May 2009, with the rest of the line to be introduced throughout the year. The line will ultimately span 42 inches to 65 inches in size.

"We are extremely excited about the new FX5 line and the direction that our new management team is taking NuVision," said David Hester, Vice Chairman of the Triple A financially rated company. "This really is a new era for NuVision, as we are building a team of industry specialists to propel us to the next level. The FX5 Series is the next step in that progression, and we can't wait for dealers and installers to see the radiant, sharp display the new FX5 Series can bring to their clients' homes."

The Lucidium FX5 Series was designed with dealers and installers in mind. With the company's proprietary RS232 NuControl technology, the displays are compatible with third-party remote controls and easy to install. NuVision also ensures their pre-qualified dealers that their margins will be protected and they will not be undercut by Internet wholesalers.

The FX5 technology eliminates the need for the 3:2 pull down algorithm found in 60Hz displays, by recreating each frame five times, thus utilizing the 120Hz and high refresh rate of the panels. Many other LCD manufactures utilize black-frame insertion or simply attempt to double the frames in an attempt to achieve 120Hz. This works adequately when a motion sequence moves from left to right on the screen, but if it is reversed, the display reverts to its original 60Hz picture.

The FFM technology is instrumental in creating clear, flicker-free fast sports and motion sequences by comparing two consecutive frames and generating additional interpolated frames. And for an additional benefit, NuVision makes it easy to shut both functions off completely to control any latency issues that may occur.

The new Lucidium FX5 Series comes complete with a full, two-year manufacturer's warranty on all parts and labor.


----------

